# What do they look like now?



## Jennina (Jul 11, 2021)

Leif Garrett


----------



## Jennina (Jul 11, 2021)

Robby Benson


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Tom Hanks


----------



## Jennina (Jul 11, 2021)

The twins who played Emma in Friends


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't know who the first 2 pics are.. sorry!!


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Lady Gaga


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Jennina said:


> The twins who played Emma in Friends


that's amazing.One because they're now all grown up.. but also because if someone told you Jennifer Aniston was their real mother you'd believe them.. they look so much like her...


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know who the first 2 pics are.. sorry!!


*They were popular American singers/actors in the 1970's. Kind of "B-list", actually.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Henry Winkler


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

keanu Reevs


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Put names with the pictures, please.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

George Clooney


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Betty White...






 Then..and then.... and

Now...






 bless her heart at 99 years old...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2021)

Paul Michael Glaser


----------



## GAlady (Jul 11, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Lady Gaga


A lot of “nip & tuck”.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Michelle Obama


----------



## Jennina (Jul 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know who the first 2 pics are.. sorry!!


Leif Garrett was the guy who I thought I was going to marry when I was 12.  Hope that helps  

Okay, this might refresh your memory.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 11, 2021)

*Renee Zellweger

*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Barack Obama


----------



## Jennina (Jul 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> keanu Reevs


Keanu is forever hot!!!


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Will Smith


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2021)

John Travolta


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 11, 2021)

*GULP*
*double gulp*
* r we all that far removed from our younger selves...?*


I was gonna do Little Stevie Wonder, who's now an aging septuagenarian, but even with google-fu, I lack the graphic manipulation skills necessary...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Jennina said:


> Leif Garrett was the guy who I thought I was going to marry when I was 12.  Hope that helps
> 
> Okay, this might refresh your memory.


Nope sorry.. never heard of him....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Michelle Obama


she looks the same just got taller.... verrry tall...


----------



## Judycat (Jul 11, 2021)

LOL Clint Eastwood and Henry Winkler.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Mathew Labyorteaux.. who played Albert Ingalls in 'Little house on the prairie''..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Melissa Gilbert...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Arnie...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Diane Keaton


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Andy Garcia


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Mick Hucknall.. ( from Simply Red)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## jet (Jul 11, 2021)

mickey mouse


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Paul Michael Glaser


HAHA, from actor to Rabbi.....


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Bridgette Bardot


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2021)

BB is still beautiful.  There's something so Real & Honest about her.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> BB is still beautiful.  There's something so Real & Honest about her.


You're right, she was never interested in her own Beauty, and didn't do anything to alter it as she aged....she was far more interested in nature.. than what people thought of her looks..


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

@Pepper ~ I agree. She is growing old naturally, unlike some older movie stars.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know who the first 2 pics are.. sorry!!


What? You never heard of teen magazine cover-boy Lief Garret and boy-in-the-bubble actor Bobby Benson?

How can that be?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *They were popular American singers/actors in the 1970's. Kind of "B-list", actually.*


I don't think Bobby Benson was B-list. He got some really good roles, and his voice was used on a few money-makers for Disney Studios.

Lief Gag-me on the other hand.....


----------



## Irwin (Jul 11, 2021)

Robert Plant is still going pretty strong at 72.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

What being a US President can do to you after 1 or 2 terms:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2021)

At least Lincoln had an excuse!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> At least Lincoln had an excuse!


It's got to be the most stressful job in the world, though.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2021)

Noses always grow, right?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Noses always grow, right?


And ears. They're both mostly cartilage so maybe that's why.

edit; I didn't mean both ears, I meant both ears and noses


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2021)

But it looks so.................old


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> But it looks so.................old


True. But it's kinda fun to watch....when it happens to other people, that is.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2021)

You never fail to lift my spirits silly boy!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 11, 2021)

RubyK said:


> @Pepper ~ I agree. She is growing old naturally, unlike some older movie stars.


Now I wonder who could grow younger? Someone who turned 75 last May. Cherilyn Sarkisian, that's who.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2021)

Michael Douglas


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Jul 11, 2021)

Robert De Niro


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jay North


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Noses always grow, right?


So do ears.


----------



## Jennina (Jul 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What? You never heard of teen magazine cover-boy Lief Garret and boy-in-the-bubble actor Bobby Benson?
> 
> How can that be?


At the risk of sounding like the movie nerd that I was,  Robby Benson was the Ice Castles actor while the Boy in the Plastic Bubble guy was John Travolta.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jennina said:


> At the risk of sounding like the movie nerd that I was,  Robby Benson was the Ice Castles actor while the Boy in the Plastic Bubble guy was John Travolta.


Oh, you're right. Excuse: I was pretty busy those years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Now I wonder who could grow younger? Someone who turned 75 last May. Cherilyn Sarkisian, that's who.
> View attachment 173230


Actually, without all the hair extensions and heavy make-up.. Cher looks 75 IMO...


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 11, 2021)

wonder what some of yalls look like also??


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> wonder what some of yalls look like also??


everybody knows what I look like because this avatar I have now is the first one for a long time that doesn't have my face staring out at people...


----------



## Irwin (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeff Bridges


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 173237


Mel Gibson's aging is due to all the problems in the world caused by the Jews.   
Or.....so he says.


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> wonder what some of yalls look like also??


My photo taken yesterday during church services:


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jerry Mathers


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2021)

Tony Dow


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 173234


Lee Majors looks like a troubled person.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

win231 said:


> My photo taken yesterday during church services:


You sure that's not Gibson?


----------



## Jennina (Jul 12, 2021)

Ralph Macchio and Tamlyn Tomita

Karate Kid 2  (1986) and Cobra Kai (2021)


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Actually, without all the hair extensions and heavy make-up.. Cher looks 75 IMO...
> 
> View attachment 173249



So too does Joan Collins. She's not exactly had a facelift, but her photos have. She admits that
all her publicity photos are carefully scrutinised and air-brushed. I did see her photo as she is,
can't find it now, she has the age lines that we all have, but she is wearing rather well for an 88 year-old.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> keanu Reevs


That man just keeps on getting sexier.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

Kirk Camaron


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

Alyssa Milano


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 173317
> So too does Joan Collins. She's not exactly had a facelift, but her photos have. She admits that
> all her publicity photos are carefully scrutinised and air-brushed. I did see her photo as she is,
> can't find it now, she has the age lines that we all have, but she is wearing rather well for an 88 year-old.


She's had a new cosmetic procedure.
It's called an _"Everything Lift."_


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

Barry Manilow


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 12, 2021)

I don't understand the purpose of these websites that publish these photos. Aren't supposed to age or is it done to be degrading to those people?


----------



## Irwin (Jul 12, 2021)

Eric Clapton


----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2021)

Robin Williams


----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2021)

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

The Piano Man... Billy Joel


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 12, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> wonder what some of yalls look like also??


GaryO’s got a thread about that… some of us have posted and I have to say I think a lot of us come off better than the “stars”


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The Piano Man... Billy Joel


Personally, I think he has improved with age!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Personally, I think he has improved with age!


I think he looks great, too, CinnamonSugar!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Personally, I think he has improved with age!


This one is for you, CinnamonSugar!


----------



## Devi (Jul 12, 2021)

My understanding is that Cher has had a ton of face work.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

Devi said:


> My understanding is that Cher has had a ton of face work.


Her face is a tiny fraction of the work.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

Dolly Parton  (probably tied with Cher for plastic)


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Michelle Obama


Oprah Winfrey was right when she said, _"Black don't crack."_


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

Bruce Jenner.  (Well somebody had to do it)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Jagger


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sting


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Daniel Radcliffe( Harry Potter)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Will Smith


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

*Oprah Winfrey*


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 13, 2021)

Looking at those photos makes me think that some people aged well but some did not.  Some just grew a lot of hair all over!  I was watching a PBS series on the history of country music.  I really liked what Dolly Parton had to say about "dumb blond" jokes.  I'm not blond and I'm certainly not dumb."


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Looking at those photos makes me think that some people aged well but some did not.  Some just grew a lot of hair all over!  I was watching a PBS series on the history of country music.  I really liked what Dolly Parton had to say about "dumb blond" jokes.  I'm not blond and I'm certainly not dumb."


She makes me laugh with all of her Quips..she said one day in the recording studio...I'm not hard of hearing but I'm definitely hard of listening...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

Matthew McConaughey before and after a Hair transplant and Plastic surgery


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 173507


Whenever I see a picture of Ashton Kutcher, it reminds me of my Logic (digital studio) instructor who worked for Apple.  He resembles Ashton so much they could be brothers.  Once when he let me know he was going on vacation for a couple of weeks, he told me he was part Colombian on his mother's side and would be visiting that country. We bonded as he helped me navigate the complex world of digital music making. I missed him so much when he left the company to start a family and still think of him from time to time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> This is silly but I get so involved watching Modern Family and how the characters portray themselves I comment on their behavior.. The show stirs my emotions.





hollydolly said:


> She makes me laugh with all of her Quips..she said one day in the recording studio...I'm not hard of hearing b


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2021)

*Jane Fonda*


----------



## GAlady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 17, 2021)

Rocky Balboa and his wife.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Lee Majors looks like a troubled person.


So would you if you had to write alimony checks like that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Looking at those photos makes me think that some people aged well but some did not.  Some just grew a lot of hair all over!  I was watching a PBS series on the history of country music.  I really liked what Dolly Parton had to say about "dumb blond" jokes.  I'm not blond and I'm certainly not dumb."


Gotta love Dolly! 

@hollydolly  It's cool how they do the mash ups of the now person with his/her younger self. The one with Pres. Obama is really cute. The Sting and Daniel Radcliffe ones are pretty cool too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Gotta love Dolly!
> 
> @hollydolly  It's cool how they do the mash ups of the now person with his/her younger self. The one with Pres. Obama is really cute. The Sting and Daniel Radcliffe ones are pretty cool too.


I love the Obama one too... it's almost like he's really seeing his own younger self, and loving him as he would his own offspring...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Rickie Martin


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jennina (Jul 30, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 173508


He was prettier than all the girls he dated.... put together


----------



## feywon (Aug 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> George Clooney





hollydolly said:


> everybody knows what I look like because this avatar I have now is the first one for a long time that doesn't have my face staring out at people...


Yeah rarely have anything other than fairly current photo. Since current taken i've just gotten more grey hair


----------



## feywon (Aug 2, 2021)

My daughter often talk about how some men are/were cute, attractive when young but actually grow more attractive with age. First came up because i thought it was just me, trying to stick to my own age group (hubby #3 was considerably younger than i) but she felt the same.  We rehash it now and again but agree that who we find attractive has a lot to do with their personality.


----------



## feywon (Aug 2, 2021)

@cdestroyer wondered how some of ours would look. @Murrmurr replied to someone that looking at the change is kind of fun when it happens to someone else. 

Me--i looked much younger than my years (strictly a genetic thing) for decades and so i was thrilled when i started going grey because i hoped it would reduce the number of assumptions people made about me based on looking 'young'. This younger one is from 1968, i was almost 22. For the older just look at my Profile photo.


----------



## Remy (Aug 2, 2021)

@hollydolly The Police: My favorite 80's band and my first concert.


----------

